# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Καρδερινοκάναρα-Διαχωρισμός Φύλλου

## Picard

Γεια χαρα,θελω να ρωτησω το εξης,εχω δυο μικρα καρδερινοκαναρα,εμαθα οτι τα μικρα που εχουν κιτρινα φτερακια κατω απο το ραμφος ειναι αρσενικα,το ενα οντως εχει κιτρινο κατω απο το ραμφος,το δευτερο το οποιο ειναι κατα ενα μηνα μικροτερο δεν εχει κιτρινα φτερακια,μηπως πρεπει να περασει καποιο χρονικο διαστημα μετα τον απογαλακτισμο απο τους γονεις για να εμφανισθει το κιτρινο κατω απο το ραμφος??? διοτι υποθετω οτι και αυτο ειναι αρσενικο,περιπου ιδια χρωματα με το αλλο εχει,απλα δεν εμφανισθηκαν κιτρινα φτερακια κατω απο το ραμφος του,μηπως πρεπει να κλεισει μηνα??? ....περιμενω απαντησεις...

----------

